# Fiscal Rep req'd ?



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi all, I am a UK citizen with a holiday home in Portugal which is not rented and only used by immediate family.
Given we are no longer in the EU and that I earn no money in Portugal. but spend loads, do I need a Fiscal representative in Portugal?


----------



## GaryMaxwell (Jun 22, 2021)

CasaBranca said:


> Hi all, I am a UK citizen with a holiday home in Portugal which is not rented and only used by immediate family.
> Given we are no longer in the EU and that I earn no money in Portugal. but spend loads, do I need a Fiscal representative in Portugal?


Any non-resident individual or company resident outside the EU who owns property, holds a bank account or has any other commercial activity or interest in Portugal must by law appoint a FR(Fiscal Representative) that is registered with the Tax Department. 
Since you own property in Portugal, you might need a Fiscal Representative.


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

GaryMaxwell said:


> Any non-resident individual or company resident outside the EU who owns property, holds a bank account or has any other commercial activity or interest in Portugal must by law appoint a FR(Fiscal Representative) that is registered with the Tax Department.
> Since you own property in Portugal, you might need a Fiscal Representative.


Thanks Gary, however by owning a property and having a bank account in Portugal it would appear I may need a FR.
As I understand the law anticipates there would be some income, which in my case, as there is no income and as such I may not need an FR. I am trying to find out before I enter into more expense.


----------

